# AVAILABLE NOW! Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional



## Spitfire Team (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## dhlkid (Oct 5, 2017)

So, is ths one contain the same content of Hans Zimmer Percussion?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Oct 5, 2017)

dhlkid said:


> So, is ths one contain the same content of Hans Zimmer Percussion?



Hi! No, Hans Zimmer Percussion was selected content from HZ01 and HZ03 in a new package, Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional is all of the content from HZ01 and HZ03 in a new package. Ben


----------



## dhlkid (Oct 5, 2017)

Oh, so, if I buy HZ Perc Professional, do I need HZ Perc?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Oct 5, 2017)

dhlkid said:


> Oh, so, if I buy HZ Perc Professional, do I need HZ Perc?


No, Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional contains everything from Hans Zimmer Percussion but you can buy Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional outright without upgrading from Hans Zimmer Percussion.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 5, 2017)

I’ve been pretending the Back to a school discount isn’t happening because being a student has never been so dangerous! Anyway, I own HZ01, and adding HZ03 to my basket amounts to £53. Which is truly amazing. Am I right in thinking I then qualify to a free upgrade to HZ Perc and HZ Perc Pro?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Oct 5, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I’ve been pretending the Back to a school discount isn’t happening because being a student has never been so dangerous! Anyway, I own HZ01, and adding HZ03 to my basket amounts to £53. Which is truly amazing. Am I right in thinking I then qualify to a free upgrade to HZ Perc and HZ Perc Pro?


Anyone that owns HZ01 and HZ03 will get a free upgrade to Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional, yes.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 5, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Anyone that owns HZ01 and HZ03 will get a free upgrade to Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional, yes.



Absolutely incredible. Thank you so much.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2017)

Release date of *HZ Perc. Pro* ?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Oct 5, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Release date of *HZ Perc. Pro* ?



Coming soon! You won't have long to wait, I promise.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Oct 5, 2017)

What does the discount come to for owners of HZ01 for those of us in the US?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Oct 5, 2017)

Brendon Williams said:


> What does the discount come to for owners of HZ01 for those of us in the US?



There are so many different permutations and combinations of scenarios based on what you already own, what country you're in (hence currency, VAT rate etc) that I am advising anyone that asks to log in at spitfireaudio.com, put Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional in their cart and let the cart tell them their price.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Coming soon! You won't have long to wait, I promise.



Cool ! 

Now, I have to decide if I really need *HZ Perc. Pro*, or will *HZ Perc*. be good enough ? 

Some videos of the Pro version will help me make that decision. I'm also curious to know the size of the Pro version (installed), since SSD space requirement is an important factor to consider. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 5, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I’ve been pretending the Back to a school discount isn’t happening because being a student has never been so dangerous! Anyway, I own HZ01, and adding HZ03 to my basket amounts to £53. Which is truly amazing. Am I right in thinking I then qualify to a free upgrade to HZ Perc and HZ Perc Pro?


I think this is a glitch. I just added it to my cart too and when I confirmed with Spitfire Support, they said it was an error that will be fixed soon but is currently by far the cheapest way to buy it. So I don't think this will last.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 5, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Cool !
> 
> Now, I have to decide if I really need *HZ Perc. Pro*, or will *HZ Perc*. be good enough ?
> 
> ...



My opinion, which probably means nothing to you, is that the selection of mixes on top of HZ’s mixes are invaluable and make HZ01 so versatile especially with all the different possibilities of Mic Positions. I guess we all require different things but choice is so important to me. The JXL mixes sound radically different to HZ’s mixes as do Alan Meyerson’s to HZ’s do.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 5, 2017)

synergy543 said:


> I think this is a glitch. I just added it to my cart too and when I confirmed with Spitfire Support, they said it was an error that will be fixed soon but is currently by far the cheapest way to buy it. So I don't think this will last.



Oh right ok! Well I feel like I’m stealing if I buy it now then. Guess I’ll wait! Thanks? Haha!


----------



## axb312 (Oct 5, 2017)

Waiting for better, cheaper options..


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 5, 2017)

My only question is can you mix and match different mixes of mics on one interface? That would be killer (but I realize tough) if you could, for example, have the JunkyXL mix on bassdrum and Hz mix on sticks in a custom single instance. Being able to create your own mixed kit would be amazing.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 5, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Oh right ok! Well I feel like I’m stealing if I buy it now then. Guess I’ll wait! Thanks? Haha!


I thought you already bought it?

How terribly confusing this all is!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 5, 2017)

synergy543 said:


> I thought you already bought it?
> 
> How terribly confusing this all is!



He bought HZ01 but not HZ03, so he's still deciding how he wants to upgrade. Buy HZ03 and get HZP pro for free or just pay to upgrade to HZPP directly. Clearer?


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 5, 2017)

synergy543 said:


> I thought you already bought it?
> 
> How terribly confusing this all is!



No I was about to! In the basket, quick check at bank account I have enough money in there, then checked Vi-C and then saw your message. Hmmm. I’ll wait to see what the glitch is about.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 5, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> He bought HZ01 but not HZ03, so he's still deciding how he wants to upgrade. Buy HZ03 and get HZP pro for free or just pay to upgrade to HZPP directly. Clearer?


No. He said he owns HZ01 and was adding HZ03 to his basket. I saw his comment and confirm with spitfire before I bought to confirm. Spitfire support said the entire situation was confusing for them as well but they are trying to make it the same regardless of how you proceed.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 5, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> He bought HZ01 but not HZ03, so he's still deciding how he wants to upgrade. Buy HZ03 and get HZP pro for free or just pay to upgrade to HZPP directly. Clearer?



Ha! Exactly. 

The only thing in this whole endeavour that is going to be confusing is identifying HZ’s Piano “HZP” with HZ’s Percussion “HZP”. Are we really now expected to type “HZPiano” and “HZPerc”? Unbelievable haha


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 5, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> No I was about to! In the basket, quick check at bank account I have enough money in there, then checked Vi-C and then saw your message. Hmmm. I’ll wait to see what the glitch is about.


Well sorry jono. I thought I was following behind you and Spitfire had already joined this thread and confirmed your comment. I just wanted to double-check as I don't want to pay even more later. I'd suggest you contact Spitfire support and share this thread with them and maybe they'll work something out. Particularly since they've been involved in the thread and confirmed your comment above.


----------



## kimarnesen (Oct 5, 2017)

What about us who just recently bought HZ percussion?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 5, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Cool !
> 
> Now, I have to decide if I really need *HZ Perc. Pro*, or will *HZ Perc*. be good enough ?
> 
> ...



Manual states HZP Pro is 19.6GB compressed, 45GB needed during install. 
https://s3.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-assets/manuals/HansZimmerPercussionProfessional_UserManual.pdf

....Which of course is completely incorrect as 19.6GB comp/39.2GB for install are the numbers for HZP (non-pro). 
I would imagine HZPPis closer to 100GB.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Oct 5, 2017)

kimarnesen said:


> What about us who just recently bought HZ percussion?



You can keep it like that or upgrade to Professional for 87 euros - at least that is what I got when I put HZP Pro into the basket


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi folks, thanks for bearing with us. My message to jononotbono was just confirming that anyone owning HZ01 and HZ03 would get Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional for free. The actual price he was seeing was wrong I'm afraid and we have now fixed that. Thanks for your patience and honesty everyone. Ben


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 5, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi! No, Hans Zimmer Percussion was selected content from HZ01 and HZ03 in a new package, Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional is all of the content from HZ01 and HZ03 in a new package. Ben



I was just comparing the *Presets/Articulations/Mics/Mixes* between the 2 versions and didn't see any actual new sample content. Is it just the _mics & mixes_ that are additional? or are there any other actual drum or percussion samples that are now included that we're left out of the non-pro version?


----------



## tehreal (Oct 5, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> I was just comparing the *Presets/Articulations/Mics/Mixes* between the 2 versions and didn't see any actual new sample content. Is it just the _mics & mixes_ that are additional? or are there any other actual drum or percussion samples that are now included that we're left out of the non-pro version?


Same drums. Just more mixes and mic positions.

My understanding is:
HZP = Hans Zimmer's mixes from HZ01 and HZ03
HZPP = Everyone's mixes (as well as the additional mic positions) from HZ01 and HZ03.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 5, 2017)

Hope SF updates latest site material ... as recent HZ Percussion states clearly : Samples. GB uncompressed. GB DISK space required. Latest HZ Perc Professional does not provide this info .. which would seem to answer some quesitons raised ?


----------



## khollister (Oct 5, 2017)

Done - in for HZPP from HZ01, $178US.


----------



## tehreal (Oct 5, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Hope SF updates latest site material ... as recent HZ Percussion states clearly : Samples. GB uncompressed. GB DISK space required. Latest HZ Perc Professional does not provide this info .. which would seem to answer some quesitons raised ?


HZPP will be all the sample files from HZ01 and HZ03 (plus a new interface). So it stands to reason that it will be around the size of those added together.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 5, 2017)

HZProfessional is £204 to upgrade from HZPercussion FYI.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> My opinion, which probably means nothing to you, is that the selection of mixes on top of HZ’s mixes are invaluable and make HZ01 so versatile especially with all the different possibilities of Mic Positions. I guess we all require different things but choice is so important to me. The JXL mixes sound radically different to HZ’s mixes as do Alan Meyerson’s to HZ’s do.



Thanks for the feedback.

I'm a bit confused by what 'Mixes' means here ? can you or anyone elaborate on this important detail ?

i.e. do the HZ mixes use different mics than the JXL mixes, or different positioning of the players/mics, or ..etc. ? what are the variables between the various composer mixes ?


----------



## John Busby (Oct 5, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> i.e. do the HZ mixes use different mics than the JXL mixes, or different positioning of the players/mics, or ..etc. ? what are the variables between the various composer mixes


Spitfire should have a walkthru video of the pro version soon i would think, be lookin out for that!
in the mean time, yes, the different mixes use a combination of the 8 to 10 microphones used during the recording sessions and each artist, i.e. Junkie, Foster, Alan have their own unique color of the final processing of each mic


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 5, 2017)

After reading so much about how drastically different the different mixes sound, I'm hoping for a video that effectively compares them. Maybe even in the context of a real cue.


----------



## tav.one (Oct 5, 2017)

What I was waiting for in the Pro edition was the Surround Mixes, I wonder why there is no mention of that.

Hans himself mentioned and it has been discussed here that Surround Mixes (5.1 Mixes, not Surround Mics/Perspective) are there, but available on demand. I asked for that through support but was told to wait as the support staff also wasn't sure about it.

I was expecting to see them all in this edition, is there a way to get access to those mixes? (Old edition version will work as well)


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Oct 5, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Hope SF updates latest site material ... as recent HZ Percussion states clearly : Samples. GB uncompressed. GB DISK space required. Latest HZ Perc Professional does not provide this info .. which would seem to answer some quesitons raised ?


We don't have this info up on the page yet but it IS in the manual on page 2. https://s3.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-assets/manuals/HansZimmerPercussionProfessional_UserManual.pdf

Ben


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 5, 2017)

itstav said:


> What I was waiting for in the Pro edition was the Surround Mixes, I wonder why there is no mention of that.
> 
> Hans himself mentioned and it has been discussed here that Surround Mixes (5.1 Mixes, not Surround Mics/Perspective) are there, but available on demand. I asked for that through support but was told to wait as the support staff also wasn't sure about it.
> 
> I was expecting to see them all in this edition, is there a way to get access to those mixes? (Old edition version will work as well)



Yeah, The Surround Mixes have always been available. There was a lot of conversation about this in some past threads. You just simply message them and ask for them. I remember SA saying that they don’t automatically include them because very few people want them and it would would increase the file size.

I’m personally itching to set up a surround setup when money permits and I’ll be downloading them as soon as!


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 5, 2017)

tehreal said:


> HZPP will be all the sample files from HZ01 and HZ03 (plus a new interface). So it stands to reason that it will be around the size of those added together.



HZ01 is 41902 Samples; 106.8 GB Disk Space ; HZ03 is 10720 Samples; 15.2 GB DISK.

HZ Percussion is 12225 Samples; 19.6 GB DISK.
NEW *PRO* Manual Pg 2, referenced by SF just now, states .............. 12225 Samples; 19.6 GB DISK __ same as existing HZ Perc.

I don't think so, but _ _wthdoik_ ??


----------



## tehreal (Oct 5, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> HZ01 is 41902 Samples; 106.8 GB Disk Space ; HZ03 is 10720 Samples; 15.2 GB DISK.
> 
> HZ Percussion is 12225 Samples; 19.6 GB DISK.
> NEW *PRO* Manual Pg 2, referenced by SF just now, states .............. 12225 Samples; 19.6 GB DISK __ same as existing HZ Perc.
> ...


Yeah the manual is just plain wrong unless Spitfire has just invented the world's greatest compression algorithm.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 5, 2017)

tehreal said:


> Yeah the manual is just plain wrong unless Spitfire has just invented the world's greatest compression algorithm.



Ha! Just nitpikin, but agree with maybe _ ~50000 Samples; ~120 GB.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 5, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi folks, thanks for bearing with us. My message to jononotbono was just confirming that anyone owning HZ01 and HZ03 would get Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional for free. The actual price he was seeing was wrong I'm afraid and we have now fixed that. Thanks for your patience and honesty everyone. Ben


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 5, 2017)

Oldheimer's eyes here, and would be a bit happier if graphics/backgrounds were some different for Percussion and Pro. Decent twin monitors here, but still looks like same Libraries ....gotta look hard for 'Professional'


----------



## Vastman (Oct 5, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> HZ01 is 41902 Samples; 106.8 GB Disk Space ; HZ03 is 10720 Samples; 15.2 GB DISK.
> 
> HZ Percussion is 12225 Samples; 19.6 GB DISK.
> NEW *PRO* Manual Pg 2, referenced by SF just now, states .............. 12225 Samples; 19.6 GB DISK __ same as existing HZ Perc.
> ...


This has left me confused as well! 116GB vs 19.6GB!

Huge difference in size of original libraries vs HZPP! Yet we"re told HZP has all the content of HZ1&3

Spitfire, can you unravel this for us please?


----------



## Calazzus (Oct 5, 2017)

I have HZ1 and want to upgrade to HZPP. When it comes time to download how do I want to go about it? Erase my HZ1 folder and replace it with HZPP? Should I keep the HZ1 folder and just add to it? If HZ1 contains files that will be in HZPP is there a way to not have to redownload what I already have and just download the content that upgrades my HZ1 to HZPP?


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 5, 2017)

I just bought HZ03, so that I would get HZP and HZPP for free. That was a no brainer.


----------



## Raphioli (Oct 5, 2017)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> I just bought HZ03, so that I would get HZP and HZPP for free. That was a no brainer.



If you already own HZ01, upgrading to HZ Perc Pro would have been a bit cheaper though.
HZ03 is $199, while the upgrade was $178.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 6, 2017)

Raphioli said:


> If you already own HZ01, upgrading to HZ Perc Pro would have been a bit cheaper though.
> HZ03 is $199, while the upgrade was $178.



oops. haha. Well $22 bucks. Now I guess I got them all.


----------



## leon chevalier (Oct 6, 2017)

I'll wait for the next update when HZ01, 02 et 03 will be repackage into one lib !!! 

OK I'm just trolling !!!   

Thanks Spitfire for all your fantastic products !


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 6, 2017)

Calazzus said:


> I have HZ1 and want to upgrade to HZPP. When it comes time to download how do I want to go about it? Erase my HZ1 folder and replace it with HZPP? Should I keep the HZ1 folder and just add to it? If HZ1 contains files that will be in HZPP is there a way to not have to redownload what I already have and just download the content that upgrades my HZ1 to HZPP?



This was answered earlier but yes, you do have to download the entire instrument with all sample content. HZPP can replace HZ01 and HZ03, or you can keep these older versions if old sessions reference them (or you'd like to use the older interface). But there will be redundent samples (19.6GB worth, about 16%).

And clearly the manual is a typo. Not sure why it is still unfixed, but expect it to change to 120GB install size and 240GB while installing. Yowsa!!


----------



## Calazzus (Oct 6, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> This was answered earlier but yes, you do have to download the entire instrument with all sample content. HZPP can replace HZ01 and HZ03, or you can keep these older versions if old sessions reference them (or you'd like to use the older interface). But there will be redundent samples (19.6GB worth, about 16%).
> 
> And clearly the manual is a typo. Not sure why it is still unfixed, but expect it to change to 120GB install size and 240GB while installing. Yowsa!!


Thanks now that you mention it I do remember seeing that information. 128 gigs? That sounds like an overnighter into the early afternoon download.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 6, 2017)

Is it correct that if I buy the normal HZP with 40% student discount and then upgrade to professional it'd be a bit cheaper than if I bought the professional version from the start?


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 6, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> Is it correct that if I buy the normal HZP with 40% student discount and then upgrade to professional it'd be a bit cheaper than if I bought the professional version from the start?


How? What is the Upgrade Price? Curious to know.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 6, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> How? What is the Upgrade Price? Curious to know.


I think I read it's £89, did I imagine that?


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 6, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> I think I read it's £89, did I imagine that?


I wish.. I think it was an error or he had also hz01.


----------



## Vastman (Oct 6, 2017)

Finally went ahead and bought HZ01&3 as I always coveted both libraries, they are now at super prices and it's just a few duckets more than HZPP, which I'll get for free...

I still don't get the GB discrepancy between the two options and no response from SF...so playing it safe and following the recommendations of some who own the original...Kinda love both setups and can see using selective parts of the original from time to time...having both is the best of both worlds for me and SSD mfgs


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 7, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> How? What is the Upgrade Price? Curious to know.


HZP to HZPP is £204 for the upgrade


----------



## Raphioli (Oct 7, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> I wish.. I think it was an error or he had also hz01.



The price displayed for me was $178 to upgrade from HZ01 to HZ Percussion Pro.
The upgrade price seem to vary depending on which versions you own.
Like, if you only own HZ01 or HZ03 or HZ Perc Standard, or a combination of them.
Thats why its just simpler to go to their shop, login to your account and put the HZ Percussion Pro in to your cart.

And I have to say, they've really done a good job with their "complete your bundle" system, which I think they are also using to make the upgrade process simple for HZ Percussions.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm beginning to wonder if HZPPro is an overkill for my needs, given that HZP sounds great, and I could still tweak the resulting tracks via plug-ins to alter their character if needed. Plus savings on both my wallet, and SSD space that the non-Pro version offers is quite attractive. I also have other Orch. Percussion libraries. 

But, I will wait to see more info. and demos released for HZPPro soon. before making my final decision. 

Being able to upgrade from HZP to HZPP if I feel that is needed, is another option.


----------



## mac (Oct 7, 2017)

@muziksculp If I go HZPPro, it'll purely be for the Junkie mixes, same as a lot of people I'm guessing.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2017)

mac said:


> @muziksculp If I go HZPPro, it'll purely be for the Junkie mixes, same as a lot of people I'm guessing.



Interesting, I wonder how different they sound, and if I would feel they are worth the extra cost, and SSD space. For the time being, I will just wait for Spitfire to release more demos, and info. about HZPP.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 7, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting, I wonder how different they sound, and if I would feel they are worth the extra cost, and SSD space. For the time being, I will just wait for Spitfire to release more demos, and info. about HZPP.



Cool post _ hesitated to do with pitiful Perc experience. Trusting basic HZP does most of needs for some time.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Oct 9, 2017)

So are people saying it's better to just grab HZ01 as you're bound to get ALL the original material/mixes. Whereas the HZPP still might have a shed load missing?

What's latest oh wise ones?


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 9, 2017)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> So are people saying it's better to just grab HZ01 as you're bound to get ALL the original material/mixes. Whereas the HZPP still might have a shed load missing?
> 
> What's latest oh wise ones?



I think HZPP has everything in HZ01 plus everything that its HZ03, right?

This is from SF Support on page 1 of this thread:

"Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional is all of the content from HZ01 and HZ03 in a new package. Ben"


----------



## Vastman (Oct 9, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> I think HZPP has everything in HZ01 plus everything that its HZ03, right?
> 
> This is from SF Support on page 1 of this thread:
> 
> "Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional is all of the content from HZ01 and HZ03 in a new package. Ben"



While this may be true, a few of us asked about the huge discrepancy in stated sample content size between HZ01+03 vs HZPP, which is much smaller ( 116GB vs 19.6GB! ), and have not heard anything on this issue for 5 days.

Therefore, I chose to get HZO1+03 to be on the safe side and have the greatest flexibility, as some have said they like the old system and this way I'll have both for under 50$ more... upon selling my farm, top priority was adding SSDs and i now have have nearly 5TB of SSD space and plan on adding another couple TBs when I get a new rig, once the dust has settled on intel/amd's high end processors, so SSD space is not a concern for me.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Oct 10, 2017)

Vastman said:


> While this may be true, a few of us asked about the huge discrepancy in stated sample content size between HZ01+03 vs HZPP, which is much smaller ( 116GB vs 19.6GB! ), and have not heard anything on this issue for 5 days.



Sorry about that everyone, the manual has now been updated here: https://s3.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-assets/manuals/HansZimmerPercussionProfessional_UserManual.pdf

Page 2 has the specs


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 10, 2017)

Vastman said:


> While this may be true, a few of us asked about the huge discrepancy in stated sample content size between HZ01+03 vs HZPP, which is much smaller ( 116GB vs 19.6GB! ), and have not heard anything on this issue for 5 days.
> 
> Therefore, I chose to get HZO1+03 to be on the safe side and have the greatest flexibility, as some have said they like the old system and this way I'll have both for under 50$ more... upon selling my farm, top priority was adding SSDs and i now have have nearly 5TB of SSD space and plan on adding another couple TBs when I get a new rig, once the dust has settled on intel/amd's high end processors, so SSD space is not a concern for me.



I see Spitfire's addendum in next post ... but remain much more concerned with split reactions to GUI in HZ01/03 versus new version .... in addition to a few additional issues. 

Feel like your decisions are solid__ for only reasonable incremental $$$ (EUR, etc.) __ go with HZ01_03 now and maybe HZP or HZPP 'crossgrade' whenever. This is my likely choice before this option maybe goes away?


----------



## Vastman (Oct 10, 2017)

Depends on SSD space, a not so trivial consideration... but yes, I'm glad to have both interfaces available once I have more time to compose again down the road

Thanks for the info, SF! HZPP is gonna b a beast!


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 10, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Depends on SSD space, a not so trivial consideration... but yes, I'm glad to have both interfaces available once I have more time to compose again down the road
> 
> Thanks for the info, SF! HZPP is gonna b a beast!



Oops, ignored that ..... but Amazon has EVO 1TB ( warehouse -like New) for ~~ $250. now ...


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow Holy-Cow ..... That's a huge difference in content between the HZPPro and HZP !

HZPerc. Pro : 131.9 GB compressed, 351.6 GB Uncompressed .WAV
HZ Perc. : 19.8 GB Compressed, 48.5 GB Uncompressed .WAV

I'm still undecided if I need the Pro version, but I'm looking forward to hear what the Pro version will offer compared to the standard version. (Hopefully Soon).


----------



## Brendon Williams (Oct 10, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I'm still undecided if I need the Pro version, but I'm looking forward to hear what the Pro version will offer compared to the standard version. (Hopefully Soon).



Hasn't this been answered? What I remember hearing was that HZ Perc only has the Hans mixes, while HZ Perc Pro has all of the mixes. I have HZ01, and there are mixes by 5 different producers (Alan Meyerson, Geoff Foster, Hans Zimmer, JXL, and Steve Lipson), separate "stereo mixes," and a big selection of "additional mics." All of these sound drastically different, so the timbral possibilities are are huge, even though the actual selection of instruments isn't massive.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 10, 2017)

Brendon Williams said:


> Hasn't this been answered? What I remember hearing was that HZ Perc only has the Hans mixes, while HZ Perc Pro has all of the mixes. I have HZ01, and there are mixes by 5 different producers (Alan Meyerson, Geoff Foster, Hans Zimmer, JXL, and Steve Lipson), separate "stereo mixes," and a big selection of "additional mics." All of these sound drastically different, so the timbral possibilities are are huge, even though the actual selection of instruments isn't massive.



Yes, I know what the Pro version will offer, but I would like to hear these mixes in action, to evaluate it, and make a decision if I go with the Pro or Standard version.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 10, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, I know what the Pro version will offer, but I would like to hear these mixes in action, to evaluate it, and make a decision if I go with the Pro or Standard version.



Me as well ...... but are these _not_ available in HZ-01 & 03 ? 
This is testing my oldheimer's progress ...


----------



## Vastman (Oct 10, 2017)

Ryan did this on junkie mixes...he posted it in a related thread in the sample talk forum. Each "mix" adds different flavors to the source samples...if ur happy with Hans, u can always warp his...And u can always upgrade later if u find u want them. Might pay a bit more but maybe not if u are patient for BF & other sales...


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 11, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Wow Holy-Cow ..... That's a huge difference in content between the HZPPro and HZP !
> 
> HZPerc. Pro : 131.9 GB compressed, 351.6 GB Uncompressed .WAV
> HZ Perc. : 19.8 GB Compressed, 48.5 GB Uncompressed .WAV
> ...


351 GB it's really a huge amount!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 11, 2017)

You know what. The thing that really makes this library shine and for me be the "one to go to" is the opportunity to chose different microphones. The Additional Mics are a hidden gem in this library. People seem to use the artist mix the most. But the real fun is with the Additional Mics, and to setup your own soundmix with them.  Makes you create your own distinguish sound. 

Best
Ryan


----------



## dhlkid (Oct 11, 2017)

Guys, is the new one sound better than the old one?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 11, 2017)

dhlkid said:


> Guys, is the new one sound better than the old one?


It's all the same. Same samples etc.


----------



## dhlkid (Oct 11, 2017)

Ryan said:


> It's all the same. Same samples etc.


Maybe I have 2nd thought to upgrade to Pro version


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 11, 2017)

Ryan said:


> You know what. The thing that really makes this library shine and for me be the "one to go to" is the opportunity to chose different microphones. The Additional Mics are a hidden gem in this library. People seem to use the artist mix the most. But the real fun is with the Additional Mics, and to setup your own soundmix with them.  Makes you create your own distinguish sound.
> 
> Best
> Ryan



I'm liking HZP. My only wish is that the close mics where even dryer, though they do sound great. Any possibility of getting a dry mix out of the additional mics?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi,

Still waiting for SFA to post more info. about HZPPro.

Meanwhile... Two Questions :

Q1. Is there a special upgrade price from HZP to HZPPro ? Just in case I consider purchasing HZP first, to see how I like it, then upgrade to HZPPro if I feel that is needed.

Q2. If I have HZP installed, then purchase HZPPro as an Upgrade, Is the pro version a complete, and separate Install Independent of HZP ? (I'm guessing the answer is Yes, but just wanted to double check).

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Vastman (Oct 13, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Still waiting for SFA to post more info. about HZPPro.
> 
> ...


Already answered a few pages ago and yes, new install that's the smart way to go


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Already answered a few pages ago and yes, new install that's the smart way to go



Thanks. I looked for this info. a few pages ago,* Upgrade from HZP to HZPP is £204 *.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 13, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks. I looked for this info. a few pages ago,* Upgrade from HZP to HZPP is £204 *.



Actually for me it says $200, the difference in the products. And yes, pro is a separate full download, but contains all the is in HZP, so only HZPP is needed.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Actually for me it says $200, the difference in the products. And yes, pro is a separate full download, but contains all the is in HZP, so only HZPP is needed.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 14, 2017)

Would be nice at this point to have a walk through and some examples


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 14, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> Would be nice at this point to have a walk through and some examples



Since it's their commercial thread and still says "coming soon", I would assume it is still yet to be released. Normally they put out walkthroughs the day it's released. But they did mention they would release before the intro price on HZP ends.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Oct 15, 2017)

Didn’t read through the whole thread but just a dumb question. If I have HZ Perc 1 and don’t need 3. is there any advantage to get HZPPro? I mean all the mixes and mics are there. Isn’t it?


----------



## PeterKorcek (Oct 15, 2017)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Didn’t read through the whole thread but just a dumb question. If I have HZ Perc 1 and don’t need 3. is there any advantage to get HZPPro? I mean all the mixes and mics are there. Isn’t it?



I think you will have the access to Kickstart engine, where you can layer your drums as you want, and it is pretty quick to work with.
Othe than that, the samples are the same I think


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Oct 15, 2017)

Kickstart engine- hm, doesn’t sound like a no brainer. But who knows. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Oct 15, 2017)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Kickstart engine- hm, doesn’t sound like a no brainer. But who knows. Thanks for the reply.



https://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/faq/hans-zimmer-percussion/


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi,

I changed my mind about waiting for HZPPro., I just went forward, and ordered HZP. 

I think it makes more sense for me to check the standard version first, and then decide if I would like to upgrade to HZPPro. So, waiting for HZPPro was not necessary.

The fact that HZP is both $200. less than the Pro version, and will occupy a fraction of the Pro version's SSD space is very attractive, I think it is the logical way to proceed. Although, I'm still looking forward to know, hear, and evaluate the Pro version once it has been released, but for now, I think I will really enjoy HZP, and will have some fun discovering, and putting it in action.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## windyweekend (Oct 15, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> I'm liking HZP. My only wish is that the close mics where even dryer, though they do sound great. Any possibility of getting a dry mix out of the additional mics?


The other mics are actually 'wetter' - outriggers, pez taped to the floor, one in a bottle, gallery etc. Nothing drier than the close you get in HZPC. This is the Lyndhurst hall after all. Want that blockbuster sound, got to be happy with that Blockbuster hall reverb.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 15, 2017)

windyweekend said:


> The other mics are actually 'wetter' - outriggers, pez taped to the floor, one in a bottle, gallery etc. Nothing drier than the close you get in HZPC. This is the Lyndhurst hall after all. Want that blockbuster sound, got to be happy with that Blockbuster hall reverb.



Hmmmmm ... 
Learner level and your credible comment makes HZP seem strong choice until much more work with a new perc Lib.

*(btw)* Have been interested in Red Cola Trailer Giant for some time. Only few inquiries, but never get enthusiastic responses.
Have eDNA01, Kinematik, Glass & Steel .... and OK with UI. Can you offer your '_today_' perspective, given so much new content out there now ? THX.


----------



## windyweekend (Oct 16, 2017)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Kickstart engine- hm, doesn’t sound like a no brainer. But who knows. Thanks for the reply.


I find it confusing myself, but I'm sure others


sostenuto said:


> Hmmmmm ...
> Learner level and your credible comment makes HZP seem strong choice until much more work with a new perc Lib.
> 
> *(btw)* Have been interested in Red Cola Trailer Giant for some time. Only few inquiries, but never get enthusiastic responses.
> Have eDNA01, Kinematik, Glass & Steel .... and OK with UI. Can you offer your '_today_' perspective, given so much new content out there now ? THX.


I use Red Cola most days. When you compose something, like it, but then can't understand why it doesn't sound big screen enough, then this is the place to come to. I end up replacing/supplementing a lot of my drones with RC ones almost every time. And the subs are to die for. There's a lot of fantastic stuff in here, but it's very 'contemporary', sci-fi, and action flick type stuff. Not much in here for your next Jane Austen movie.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 16, 2017)

windyweekend said:


> I find it confusing myself, but I'm sure others
> 
> I use Red Cola most days. When you compose something, like it, but then can't understand why it doesn't sound big screen enough, then this is the place to come to. I end up replacing/supplementing a lot of my drones with RC ones almost every time. And the subs are to die for. There's a lot of fantastic stuff in here, but it's very 'contemporary', sci-fi, and action flick type stuff. Not much in here for your next Jane Austen movie.



Thank-you much for very useful Reply! Your positive points resolve most serious concerns. 
Best regards,


----------



## Vastman (Oct 16, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Hmmmmm ...
> Learner level and your credible comment makes HZP seem strong choice until much more work with a new perc Lib.
> 
> *(btw)* Have been interested in Red Cola Trailer Giant for some time. Only few inquiries, but never get enthusiastic responses.
> Have eDNA01, Kinematik, Glass & Steel .... and OK with UI. Can you offer your '_today_' perspective, given so much new content out there now ? THX.



I'm not a fan of the Edna engine (just me, I'm dumb!) and, yes, there's a lot of new content out there...*However*... Red Cola is top notch , in Heavyocity's league AND it includes a huge amount of content... most stuff isn't/doesnt

That said, it's pricey and i held off for a long time...I picked it up in their last big sale...and glad i did...BF's coming up


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 16, 2017)

Vastman said:


> I'm not a fan of the Edna engine (just me, I'm dumb!) and, yes, there's a lot of new content out there...*However*... Red Cola is top notch , in Heavyocity's league AND it includes a huge amount of content... most stuff isn't/doesnt
> 
> That said, it's pricey and i held off for a long time...I picked it up in their last big sale...and glad i did...BF's coming up



Good to hear more supportive perspective (in context, of course). Not yet cool with eDNA, but as noted earlier, have several libraries, incl those in Albion One/Tundra.
One salient issue in next two weeks is Back-to-School -40%. This is key factor in my '_OT_'  inquiry (after seeing @ windyweekend list of tools in yesterday Post). 
YOU are much in tune with my dilemma as some alternative deadlines loom.

Keep spacing out BF as alternative in less than a month .... Appreciate help! 
(_Sorry all ... for diversion_).


----------



## Vastman (Oct 18, 2017)

Just got my download links for HZPP! I own HZ01&3


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 18, 2017)

Me too, should be done downloading in about six hours


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 18, 2017)

Is Pro version now available for download? Haven't seen anything or any links


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 18, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Is Pro version now available for download? Haven't seen anything or any links


I received a link this morning. I do own HZ1 & HZ3. Not sure about the general public.


----------



## tav.one (Oct 18, 2017)

Received the link 3-4 hours ago, downloading now

Thank you Spitfire, for the beautiful Diwali gift.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 18, 2017)

I received an E-mail. Oh wait. Not that e-mail! Haha!


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 18, 2017)

Too soon Jono. Too soon.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 18, 2017)

Got my download links today as well (and yes, I own both HZ01 and HZ03).

I was fretting over how to make enough space on my SSD for this when I already have HZ01 and HZ03 on there. Then it occurred to me that I'll most likely only need HZ01 and HZ03 on the infrequent occasions when I need to reload an old, completed project … and I haven't had either of the libraries for overly long so I don't even have all that many old projects that use them yet. So tonight they are being moved to my slower internal HD, where they can continue to serve for those rare instances while not cluttering up my SSD, since I expect to be using HZPP on all things henceforth. Solved ... or at least I hope so!


----------



## emasters (Oct 18, 2017)

Downloaded today and works great. Looking forward to spending some time with the various mixes. Quite a lot here to go through.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 18, 2017)

Compared to the normal version, they changed the default key mapping in Pro.
Whereas the normal version only makes use of the white keys, the Pro version uses all keys.
Not sure why they changed that. I personally prefer using white keys for percussion, since you easily miss the black ones when having busy percussion session.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 19, 2017)

why aren't there any videos yet? strange..


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> why aren't there any videos yet? strange..



Yes, that is strange. They don't even have HZPP as a released product, it still says coming soon !


----------



## tav.one (Oct 19, 2017)

I guess they want HZ01 + HZ03 owners to download it first, so server load is decreased at release.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 19, 2017)

​


----------



## mac (Oct 19, 2017)

@Spitfire Team Are there walkthrough vids on the way?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 19, 2017)

mac said:


> @Spitfire Team Are there walkthrough vids on the way?


I second that!


----------



## PeterKorcek (Oct 19, 2017)

Can i delete HZ01 and 03 once DL this? I think so..., right?


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 19, 2017)

PeterKorcek said:


> Can i delete HZ01 and 03 once DL this? I think so..., right?



yes, unless you have previous projects that need to reference those libraries.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 20, 2017)

mac said:


> @Spitfire Team Are there walkthrough vids on the way?


All videos will be coming soon!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 20, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> Would be nice at this point to have a walk through and some examples


We'll be posting these soon!


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 20, 2017)

Has anybody had a chance to take the new PRO for a test drive yet? 
I'm anxiously waiting for Spitfire to post a walk-through but wondering what your thoughts are if anyone has already had a play with it. I'm talking about the PRO version with the Junkie XL mixes, etc..not the non pro.


----------



## tav.one (Oct 20, 2017)

Loving the Stereo Mixes, they're wonderful - All 5 artists' mixes in 1 patch.

JXL's Mixes have a different mic perspective options now. It had 4 mic perspectives in HZ01 - *C*, *R*, *Full* & *Air, *Now its *C*, *R*, *S*

Content in this is overwhelmingly huge, but it is much more manageable now. It will take some time to get used to the new directory structure.

I'm designing my own patches from the unmapped patch and want to assign custom colors to the keys, not sure if the end user can do that.


----------



## Raphioli (Oct 21, 2017)

itstav said:


> JXL's Mixes have a different mic perspective options now. It had 4 mic perspectives in HZ01 - *C*, *R*, *Full* & *Air, *Now its *C*, *R*, *S*



Does this mean the Junkie XL mixes have 1 less mic positioning in HZ Pro compared to HZ01?
I'm confused.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Oct 21, 2017)

Raphioli said:


> Does this mean the Junkie XL mixes have 1 less mic positioning in HZ Pro compared to HZ01?
> I'm confused.


Good point, would like to know this.


----------



## tav.one (Oct 21, 2017)

Raphioli said:


> Does this mean the Junkie XL mixes have 1 less mic positioning in HZ Pro compared to HZ01?



_Not_ correct. *Full* & *Air* are very interesting perspectives, will have to check which one stays in the new version.

Edit: Just Checked

*C* is *C
Air* is *R
R* is *S

Full* is *JXL's Stereo Mix
*
So everything is there, I guess.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 21, 2017)

itstav said:


> That is correct. *Full* & *Air* are very interesting perspectives, will have to check which one stays in the new version.
> 
> Edit: Just Checked
> 
> ...



Soooo ... to be in 'best' possible place _ _going forward_ _ should go for HZ01 & HZ03 now, then Upgrade to HZP & HZPP (thus having all Mics, and both UI) right ?? Sorry if repetitive, but trying to make sure.


----------



## tav.one (Oct 21, 2017)

You have all mics in HZPP (just arranged in a way that makes more sense) & new interface gives you an option to create patches in the old way if you like that.

So you're not missing anything at all with HZPP (I think).


----------



## tav.one (Oct 21, 2017)

The only exception being the 5.1 surround mixes, which I'm not sure if they will port to the new GUI (maybe later or maybe only on-demand)

I'll send in a ticket to ask about that.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm still so undecided whether I'd be fine with HZP or going instead for HZPP


----------



## Raphioli (Oct 21, 2017)

itstav said:


> That is correct. *Full* & *Air* are very interesting perspectives, will have to check which one stays in the new version.
> 
> Edit: Just Checked
> 
> ...



Appreciate the clarification. Thx!


----------



## emu (Oct 21, 2017)

itstav said:


> The only exception being the 5.1 surround mixes, which I'm not sure if they will port to the new GUI (maybe later or maybe only on-demand)
> 
> I'll send in a ticket to ask about that.



I asked the support team a week ago about that and I was told that the 5.1 Mixes will be not available for the new version anymore. I don´t understand why they don´t bring them up on a par with the rest of the library as Hans himself advised everybody to use those mixes but there seems to be no high demand and it´s probably an economical decission.

As I find the new Interface more intuitive than the old one I made the upgrade from HZ 01 but kept the old version just for the surround mixes. Hopefully Spitfire will rethink that topic.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 21, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> I'm still so undecided whether I'd be fine with HZP or going instead for HZPP


I wasn't expecting the upgrade HZPP from HZP to be so pricey. I wonder how much of the magic of the other mixes resides in the mic positions themselves, or is it in the processing?


----------



## tav.one (Oct 21, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> I wasn't expecting the upgrade HZPP from HZP to be so pricey. I wonder how much of the magic of the other mixes resides in the mic positions themselves, or is it in the processing?



Consider it this way HZP is 1 library & HZPP is a group of many libraries: HZ Perc + JXL Perc + GF Perc, & so on. If you're interested in multiple libraries at that cost then it seems to be a steal deal, if Hans's mixes will be enough for you then that's a good library in itself.

A walkthrough of Stereo Mixes patches will clarify this, I wonder whats taking them so long for the videos.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 22, 2017)

Haven't heard them all, but really like the JXL mixes (video @Ryan). I'll have to experiment with HZP and some plugins. I get the impression that JXL has some processing mojo going on (panning, delays, distortion, etc.) that I might be able to do myself?

That processing might be what sets these different mixes apart, more than just the mic's used. At this point, all still speculation on my part...


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 23, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> All videos will be coming soon!



2 questions Spitfire!

Will we be seeing any videos before the special intro price offer is over? That would be Thursday!

I'm looking to upgrade to Pro but I also see that "new" water thing library is also coming out on Thursday (the same day the Percussion offer expires) and I can only afford one! I figure I'll know after watching the video on Thursday if I want to go with that instead but...will we be too late for the upgrade price on percussion? When's the cut off time? I'm USA Pacific time.

Cutting it close guys! Please let us know.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 24, 2017)

still nothing, promo price is ending in a day or so and no videos.. I don't understand


----------



## tav.one (Oct 24, 2017)

I think they will extend the promo price end date.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 25, 2017)

itstav said:


> I think they will extend the promo price end date.



Can you let me know next weeks lottery numbers too please.....


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 25, 2017)

Extended till November 9th. Yay!


----------



## MillsMixx (Nov 2, 2017)

Just saw they posted a couple new videos for Pro version!


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 2, 2017)

Lots of different sounds in those different mixes. They all sound lovely.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 2, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Lots of different sounds in those different mixes. They all sound lovely.



Not to sound like an enabler but stop f**king about and get the HZ Perc Pro Library. The different mixes (as previously discussed by many) from HZ01 are killer. Your procrastination on such a purchase is now holding me back by being on here and not programming drums.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Just saw they posted a couple new videos for Pro version!




Thanks for posting this update on the new HZPerc Pro version videos. I purchased HZ-Perc. and like it a lot, I might get the Pro version in the future, these videos will be very helpful in evaluating the Pro version.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 2, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Just saw they posted a couple new videos for Pro version!




Can't believe they cut out the part of the walkthrough video where he plays the Junkie XL room and surround mikes! This was why I was waiting for this video. :/ I really wish he would have mixed the mics as well. Hearing a tight close mic is kind of useless until you hear it combined with the room (and/or surround). How they mix together is key, and in reality is the entire advantage of this Pro version. The stereo mixes are not ideal, as most are roomy, so mixing close with room or surround on any of the artist elements is the whole reason to spend the extra space, time, and money on this library. It looks like Paul went through the other JXL mics then they cut it out. Bummer. Strange they would emphasis the versitility of mixing mics at the top of the video yet not demonstrate that within the same video. One mic at a time only, no mixing mics... really?


----------



## Vastman (Nov 2, 2017)

Well Kurt... Let's just boil it down to an awesome endless panoply of creative opportunities that now, with the new gui, should be fairly irresistible! Ripe for a multi hour review by someone...

Glad I got it!


----------



## Sovereign (Nov 10, 2017)

Aw crap, was just going to order with the discount, but it's gone.


----------



## jobinho (Dec 3, 2017)

Hans Zimmer Percussion seems to have gotten rid of the 'Punch Cog' facility from HZ01, in the image I've attached. This enabled further tweaking of the samples, such as, Sample Start, Tuning, Skip RR etc. I've looked in the manual but cannot see them. Surely these parameters are available somewhere?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 20, 2019)

Thinking about upgrading from the standard HZ Perc version, with the 25% off at the moment I can get it for £150. Are the extra mixes / mics worth it? Or shall I hold off for the Black Friday / Xmas deals?


----------



## Go To 11 (Aug 20, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> Thinking about upgrading from the standard HZ Perc version, with the 25% off at the moment I can get it for £150. Are the extra mixes / mics worth it? Or shall I hold off for the Black Friday / Xmas deals?


The codes have expired right? Weekend only.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 20, 2019)

Go To 11 said:


> The codes have expired right? Weekend only.


Tried it a minute ago & it was still working


----------



## Go To 11 (Aug 20, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> Tried it a minute ago & it was still working


Nice one! Black Friday is 25% off, Xmas wish list is 40% off, but that won't be a huge amount of cash. The Alan Meyerson mics are so so worth the upgrade in my opinion. It's a totally different library from his perspectives. Just go for it and enjoy using it for an extra 4 months!


----------

